# Carrera (academic)



## holycreation

Hola a todos

Quiero traducir esto pero tengo dudas con respecto a la palabra "carrera".

-Me gradué como el mejor estudiante de mi carrera. (Refiriéndome a la carrera de negocios).

Mi intento:

I graduated as the best student in my career

Qué palabra debo usar en vez de career, ya que me stoy refiriendo a una carrera universitaria???


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## bearnybear

I think in this sense, you mean carrera as a degree course for education.


----------



## bearnybear

Since carrera has so many meanings, maybe you could still use it but I think the word "licenciatura" could be clearer.


----------



## holycreation

bearnybear said:


> I think in this sense, you mean carrera as a degree course for education.


 
Is it right/common to use "the best student in my degree course for education" ?


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

¿Qué piensas de: "I graduated as the best student of my class"? o "I was the best student during my academic career" o "I was the best student during my university career".


----------



## holycreation

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> ¿Qué piensas de: I graduated as the best student of my class?


 
Thank you!

I was thinking that. I was just looking for another word instead of career, but I think class is the best option.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

You are welcome!


----------



## Doodle

In the U.S. the word you are looking for is "major."  If you graduated the best student in your class, it implies that you were the valedictorian and the best of all of the students who graduated in the same year as you, regardless of their area of study.

You could say:
I graduated the best student in my major.
I graduated the best student in my area of study.
I graduated the best student in my field.

The word "carrera" is a false friend because in English, "career" refers to the work you do throughout your entire life; your occupation or profession.  "She retired after a long and distinguished career as a geologist."

En los EU la palabra que buscas es "major."  "Class" normalmente refiere a tu generacion, todos que se graduaron al mismo tiempo, de todas las carreras en tu universidad.  "Carrera" tambien es un amigo falso porque en ingles refiere al trabajo que haces durante toda tu vida.

Hope that helps!


----------



## holycreation

Doodle said:


> In the U.S. the word you are looking for is "major." If you graduated the best student in your class, it implies that you were the valedictorian and the best of all of the students who graduated in the same year as you, regardless of their area of study.
> 
> You could say:
> I graduated the best student in my major.
> I graduated the best student in my area of study.
> I graduated the best student in my field.
> 
> The word "carrera" is a false friend because in English, "career" refers to the work you do throughout your entire life; your occupation or profession. "She retired after a long and distinguished career as a geologist."
> 
> En los EU la palabra que buscas es "major." "Class" normalmente refiere a tu generacion, todos que se graduaron al mismo tiempo, de todas las carreras en tu universidad. "Carrera" tambien es un amigo falso porque en ingles refiere al trabajo que haces durante toda tu vida.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
Wow!!!

Muchas gracias, ahora si tengo todo más claro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## expatriotlaguy

holycreation said:


> I graduated as the best student in my career class.



*Class* is the only word that works, here.  Another way to say this is: *I graduated highest in my class*.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Another possibility, if the student studied a partiular academic subject in a required set of classes, is "_I graduated first among the students in the ___ prog_r_am_."


----------



## bearnybear

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> ¿Qué piensas de: "I graduated as the best student of my class"? o "I was the best student during my academic career"



I think "I was the best student of my class is pretty good.


----------



## holycreation

I decided for "I graduated as the best student in my major", beacuse in my university there are four majors, and commonly if someone say that he/she graduated as the best student of the class, it means that he/she was the best of all, regardless the major.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

WOW, sí que se aprende aquí:


Doodle said:


> In the U.S. the word you are looking for is "major."  If you graduated the best student in your class, it implies that you were the valedictorian and the best of all of the students who graduated in the same year as you, regardless of their area of study.


siempre pensé que "class" se refería al grupo de estudiantes graduados de la misma carrera y nunca me imaginé que se refería al TODO el grupo de estudiantes de la universidad graduados al mismo tiempo. Esto es muy importante y es una gran diferencia


----------



## holycreation

Long life to Word Reference!!!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Thanks Doodle. It causes al lot of confusion due to the false cognate carrera and career.
Regards 





Doodle said:


> In the U.S. the word you are looking for is "major."  If you graduated the best student in your class, it implies that you were the valedictorian and the best of all of the students who graduated in the same year as you, regardless of their area of study.
> 
> You could say:
> I graduated the best student in my major.
> I graduated the best student in my area of study.
> I graduated the best student in my field.
> 
> The word "carrera" is a false friend because in English, "career" refers to the work you do throughout your entire life; your occupation or profession.  "She retired after a long and distinguished career as a geologist."
> 
> En los EU la palabra que buscas es "major."  "Class" normalmente refiere a tu generacion, todos que se graduaron al mismo tiempo, de todas las carreras en tu universidad.  "Carrera" tambien es un amigo falso porque en ingles refiere al trabajo que haces durante toda tu vida.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Amigos ahora estoy con el mismo dilema porque tengo una frase con carreras académicas y no se si es correcto. La oración dice así:
... while she was still pursuing her academic careers...

No puedo usar major porque fueron dos carreras al mismo tiempo y una de ellas no es un BS sino una carreca técnica o diplomado.


----------



## Tinman39OZ

I graduated number one in my class.

While I was pursuing my dual degrees/major in xxx and minor in xxx. 

tinman39oz


----------



## linmorwen

Hola a todos, tengo una duda: 

Tengo la siguiente frase y por alguna razón no me gusta ninguna de las traducciones que logro, tengo el problema de que se repite "course of studies" varias veces y no sé cómo solucionarlo. 

*"Ingresé en la carrera de Calculista Científico porque era lo más parecido a la Informática en ese momento, ya que era la única carrera de la UNLP que ofrecía una formación en computación"*

¿Alguien me podrá ayudar?
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## bi_lin_gual

Mi intento: "I elected a career as Scientific Estimator because it was the closest to Computer Science at the time, since it was the only academic path of the (UNLP) that offered an education in computers"


----------



## linmorwen

bi_lin_gual said:


> Mi intento: "I elected a career as Scientific Estimator because it was the closest to Computer Science at the time, since it was the only academic path of the (UNLP) that offered an education in computers"



Thank you very much! I really like your translation, it sounds natural. Only... elected? You mean like chose? Is that the word?
Thanks!


----------



## bi_lin_gual

elected or chose, I find them interchangeable in this context


----------



## picopico

¿Qué hacen los Calculistas Científicos exactamente?


----------



## linmorwen

picopico said:


> ¿Qué hacen los Calculistas Científicos exactamente?



En Argentina, particularmente en mi Universidad, los Calculistas Científicos estudiaban, según me dicen, una mezcla entre programación de bajo nivel y matemáticas. 
Esta carrera que surgió en los 70 y duró hasta fines de los 80 fue reemplazada por las Licenciatura en Informática y en Sistemas, pero muchos de los profesores de la Facultad de Informática de esta Universidad son Calculistas Científicos (aunque muchos eligieron hacer las materias adicionales y licenciarse).


----------



## linmorwen

bi_lin_gual said:


> elected or chose, I find them interchangeable in this context



Thanks a lot! Are you from Uruguay?

I translated it like this:

"In 1981, I chose a career path as a Scientific Estimator (Calculista Científico) because, at the time, it was the closest to computer science available, being the only UNLP course of studies which offered computing formation."

Is there anything you (any of you) would change?


----------



## picopico

"In 1981 I chose a career path as a Scientific Estimator because at the time it was the closest to computer science available, being the only UNLP course that offered *certification in computation.  *


----------



## mirx

Recuerda que "career" significa el _historial profesional_ de una persona. Si lo que es tratando de decir es "carrera", entonces en inglés debes decir "course".


----------



## -Tristan-

Hola, revivo este hilo, porque tengo un problema con la palabra "carrera" y creo que este es el mejor sitio para preguntar, puesto que ya se ha hablado del tema.

El caso es que quiero decir "carrera educativa" o "carrera académica". En el contexto me refiero a toda mi experiencia educativa, estudios primarios, secundarios, carrera (degree) y master.

Entiendo bien que la palabra española "carrera" se traduce por "degree" y no por "career", que se refiere a "carrera profesional".

No sé si "academic career" como he leído por ahí podría valer o implica experiencia profesional.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Tinman39OZ

[/quote] secundarios, carrera (degree) y master.

Entiendo bien que la palabra española "carrera-2 se traduce por "degree" y no por "career", que se refiere a "carrera profesional".

No sé si "academic career" como he leído por ahí podría valer o implica experiencia profesional.
[/quote]

En mi opinion, lo que expones arriba responde tu propia pregunta. 

Academic Degree se refiere a titulo, o estudios, universitarios. Academic Carreer se refiere a la experiencia profesional de trabajo dentro del area academica. 

TinMan39oz


----------



## -Tristan-

vaya, parece que no me queda claro, jeje.

Entonces career implica profesión?? Es decir, no puedo decir "academic career" para referirme a toda mi trayectoria educativa?? Es decir, degree es un título, pero si te refieres a varios, incluyendo la totalidad de los estudios que uno ha realizado, degree ya no vale...


----------



## Doodle

That's correct, Tristan. If you say "I'm switching careers," people will automatically think in a work context. But if you say "academic career" that means all the time you've spent studying. Incidentally, if you are referring to a career as a university professor, you would have to say "my career in academia."

Unos ejemplos, pa que quede mas claro:

*I've never failed a class in my entire academic career*.  (No he reprobado ni una clase desde que empecé a estudiar.  Aquí se puede usar "career" para hablar de toda la trayectoria educativa.)

*After two years as a professor I decided that a career in academia isn't for me.  *(Despues de dos años trabajando como profesor, decidí que trabajando en una universidad no me late.  Aquí "career" refiere a una profesion.)


----------



## -Tristan-

Thank you very much!!

This is something that I'm writing in the acknowledgments part of my thesis where I don't refer only to this MSc degree, also to my previous engineering degree and to all my previous studies.

In that case I think that academic career are the best words to say.

Only to correct you, "reprobar" is not a Spanish verb to the point I know, "suspender" is the word I'd use to mean fail. In Spanish "clase" is usually used to mean the room or the group of people going to the same room, but in this context I'd use asignatura (subject) or examen (exam). In a colloquial way we use a lot "no me ha quedado ninguna" referring to that you didn't fail any class. Anyway, this is not the point of this  debate, but I thought that you'd be happy to know.

Thank you all for your comments!!


----------



## pathros

Y para decir "Las 12 carreras de Ingeniería que se imparten en la Facultad"
serían The twelve engineering majors"
o "the twelve engineering degree courses" 
????


----------

